# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Diy bak terpal

## shreddymaster

sebelumnya mohon maaf klo repost yah.... buat mereka yang ingin pelihara koi.. tapi finansial kurang mendukung.. mungkin alternatif ini bisa berguna.. silakan mencoba

ini bukan DIY saya sendiri,, tapi DIY teman2 saya... tapi saya posting disini....


*Spoiler* for _Alat2_: Show




alat - alat yang harus ada:


1. gergaji
2. meteran
3. golok
4. palu
5. pinsil

 



*Spoiler* for _bahan_: Show




bahan bak terpal portable(alias bisa d pindah-pindah):

1. terpal (sebisa mungkin beli yang ada bahan karetnya, yang dua warna silver ama biru or coklat n silver)



2. kayu kaso



3. paku 7 ama paku reng




*Spoiler* for _cara bikin_: Show




pertama-tama potong kayu kaso sesuai panjang yang diperlukan

misal mau bikin bak ukuran 2mX1mX50cm
jadi potong kayu na:

4 batang 225cm

4 batang 125cm

6 batang 55cm


bikin coakan di ujung tiap kayu
panjang 2,5cm lebar 5cm
ini gunanya untuk menyatukan kayu-kayu agar sambungannya lebih kuat



inget coakan harus di sisi yang sama

untuk kayu uk. 225cm coakannya di tambah lagi 1 lagi di tengahnya 

dalemnya 2,5cm lebarnya  sama 5cm

  seperti ini 




kalo sudah nah tinggal pakuin tuh kayu 
pake paku 7 kalo ga paku 5 juga bole
bentuk jadi seperti ini gini







nah udah jadi neh rangkanya tinggal ngelapis pake terpalnya
:beer:


kalo sebelum dilapis terpal,
baknya bisa digunakan triplek dulu biar lebih rapi tiap sisi2na n ngebantu nahan 

sebelum pasang terpalnya,
lipet2 dulu di luar terpalnya sesuai ukuran yang mau bikin
kalo udah dilipet baru deh  dipasang di rangka tadi

pasang asal aja dulu dan dipakuin saja buat penahan ntar kalo ngerapihinnya kalo udah di isi aer



lipet ujung2nya jadi seperti ini





kalo udah isi aer sepertiganya



nah tinggal rapihin deh dan  pakuin pinggir-pinggirnya
:beer:



jadi deh bak terpal na :beer:
met mencoba ya:beer::beer::beer:



hasil lain :


*Spoiler* for _laennya_: Show











semoga postingan nubi bermanfaat

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abied

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Wibisono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

> sebelumnya mohon maaf klo repost yah.... buat mereka yang ingin pelihara koi.. tapi finansial kurang mendukung.. mungkin alternatif ini bisa berguna.. silakan mencoba
> 
> ini bukan DIY saya sendiri,, tapi DIY teman2 saya... tapi saya posting disini....
> semoga postingan nubi bermanfaat


Waahhh top banget idenya oom, sangat bermanfaat... thanks oom...

----------


## charlesp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mobyj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Om.. Ini sih luaaaaaaar biaaasaaaa.. Buat kantong minimalis.. Ini hal yg luar biasa.. Makasih ya om ilmunya.. Istimewa..

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

